# G-plat Wire Safety



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Hey guys!

Our awesome Mr Grimm Green has uploaded another vlog, so get there and check it out !



I just want to draw attention to some thing he mentions at the end of the video.
I myself have almost bought G-plat wires to try them out and give them a taste, but now that i know they contain manganese I will steer clear of them. Yes manganese is an essential trace element, and it is actually encouraged for you to take some, vaping on it day and night could possibly push your internal levels of Mn too high and have some negative health effects.

Knowledge IS POWER!




> Manganese effects occur mainly in the respiratory tract and in the brains. Symptoms of manganese poisoning are hallucinations, forgetfulness and nerve damage. Manganese can also cause Parkinson, lung embolism and bronchitis. When men are exposed to manganese for a longer period of time they may become impotent.
> A syndrome that is caused by manganese has symptoms such as schizophrenia, dullness, weak muscles, headaches and insomnia.
> 
> Read more: http://www.lenntech.com/periodic/elements/mn.htm#ixzz35pXfBLYb


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Check out this thread on the fraud of G-plat: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/g-plat-vs-kanthal.2922/


----------

